# Repainting Bachmann Big Hauler cars.



## Graff (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi all, I'm new here.
Not new to model railroading though.
I got these Bachmann cars on the bay.

















I can't stand that plastic fantastic toy look though.
So, I started with removing the heralds from the caboose with paint stripper.









Then I repainted both cars with Scalecoat mineral red paint using a #3 brush.


















They will both be marked for my own railroad, and they will be detailed and weathered as I go along.
A few broken parts will be fixed as well.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Cool. Looks good!

Jason


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Graff:

Which paint stripper did you you use?

Oh, and welcome.


----------



## Graff (Jun 24, 2019)

**** Habilis said:


> Graff:
> 
> Which paint stripper did you you use?
> 
> Oh, and welcome.


Thanks! I used Revell paint remover.


----------



## Graff (Jun 24, 2019)

Made some progress on the caboose.








Applied the decals and pre-weathered the underframe.


----------

